# Telnet and Text Editor



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

So far I've beeen getting by using Telnet that came with Windows and notepad to do my editing. I can see the limitations of this telnet client and know I am heading for doom using notepad. I though I would start a thread to see what you guys use.

What applications to you for these task?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I use WinVi32 and UltraEdit for editing on my pc and vi for native editing on the tivo. Some people don't like vi, otherwise joe or nano works well. (Definitely don't use notepad for editing files on your pc.)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I still use Windows built in telnet after all these years.
I use FlashFXP for FTP to the Tivo. Its very nice and I especially like the directory caching
For text editing I use Joe directly on the Tivo


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Teraterm Pro for telnet and Metapad for file editing


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Finnstang said:


> Teraterm Pro for telnet and Metapad for file editing


+1


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

ciper said:


> I still use Windows built in telnet after all these years.


My problem with the windows telnet is it has limited lines that it displays. Example, if I do a ps I only see the last few lines and all the lines at the beginning have moved up and off the screen. Am I missing a setting?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Soapm said:


> My problem with the windows telnet is it has limited lines that it displays. Example, if I do a ps I only see the last few lines and all the lines at the beginning have moved up and off the screen. Am I missing a setting?


You should be able to maximize the window or at least use your mouse to scroll to the top if you need to.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> You should be able to maximize the window or at least use your mouse to scroll to the top if you need to.


On mine, I have amedium sized square which is black then everything scrolls up to a grey area. The stuff in the grey area is garbled but the black is readable. Unfortunaly it has only a few lines so most are up above. Is this a setting I might have wrong?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Finnstang said:


> Teraterm Pro for telnet


Some what better than the windows flavor. Can't maximize it nor can I stretch it as wide as my text but it was free so I can live with it.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Soapm said:


> My problem with the windows telnet is it has limited lines that it displays. Example, if I do a ps I only see the last few lines and all the lines at the beginning have moved up and off the screen. Am I missing a setting?


Change the settings on the telnet window to increase its size and the buffer as well and this isn't a problem. At 1280x800 (pixels) I can set the window to 80x75(lines)

In fact I often telnet to the tivo and run the Links web browser to access tivo web plus.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Finnstang said:


> Metapad for file editing


My God, I was missing half the code plus reading it all garbly goo with notepad. It's a wonder I got my Tivo working.

I kept wondering why all the cfg files were so blurry and hard to find the values to change. Now I know my looking glass had smudges 

Amazing what you see with the right tool!


----------

